# Hints of a Liberal Backlash?



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The essay excerpts which follow are extracted from an op-ed piece that appeared in, at least, the _Washington Post_.
This is strange because the _Washington Post_ is a Liberal/Progressive newspaper, and this essay is severely critical of President Obama.

I present here more of an excerpt than might be allowed, strictly speaking. It's about half of the original text. Nevertheless, I do not believe that I am transgressing upon a copyright by publishing it here. The real problem is that I do not have a link to the original material, so if your interest is piqued, you'll have to search the original out for yourself.

*By Matt Patterson (columnist - Washington Post, New York Post, San Francisco Examiner)
Government & Society:*

Years from now, historians may regard the 2008 election of Barack Obama as an inscrutable and disturbing phenomenon, the result of a baffling breed of mass hysteria akin perhaps to the witch craze of the Middle Ages...Imagine a future historian examining Obama's pre-presidential life: ushered into and through the Ivy League despite unremarkable grades and test scores...a cushy non-job as a "community organizer"; a brief career as a state legislator devoid of legislative achievement...and finally an unaccomplished single term in the United States Senate...And then there is the matter of his troubling associations: the white-hating, America-loathing preacher who for decades served as Obama's "spiritual mentor"; a real-life, actual terrorist who served as Obama's colleague and political sponsor...Norman Podhoretz addressed the question recently in the Wall Street Journal...

...*ecause Mr. Obama was black, [he was] entitled in the eyes of liberaldom to have hung out with protesters...he was given a pass. Let that sink in: Obama was given a pass-held to a lower standard-because of the color of his skin...

Podhoretz puts his finger, I think, on the animating pulse of the Obama phenomenon-affirmative action...the motivating sentiment behind all affirmative action laws and regulations, which are designed primarily to make white people, and especially white liberals, feel good about themselves. Unfortunately, minorities often suffer so that whites can pat themselves on the back. Liberals routinely admit minorities to schools for which they are not qualified, yet take no responsibility for the inevitable poor performance and high drop-out rates which follow.

Liberals don't care if these minority students fail; liberals aren't around to witness the emotional devastation and deflated self-esteem resulting from the racist policy that is affirmative action. Yes, racist. Holding someone to a separate standard merely because of the color of his skin-that's affirmative action in a nutshell, and if that isn't racism, then nothing is.

And that is what America did to Obama...All his life, every step of the way, Obama was told he was good enough for the next step, in spite of ample evidence to the contrary. What could this breed if not the sort of empty narcissism on display every time Obama speaks?...Not one original idea has ever issued from his mouth-it's all warmed-over Marxism of the kind that has failed over and over again for 100 years...And...Obama is constantly blaming anything and everything else for his troubles. Bush did it; it was bad luck; I inherited this mess. It is embarrassing to see a president so willing to advertise his own powerlessness, so comfortable with his own incompetence. But...[t]he man has never been responsible for anything, so how do we expect him to act responsibly?

In short: our president is a small and small-minded man, with neither the temperament nor the intellect to handle his job.

When you understand that, and only when you understand that, will the current erosion of liberty and prosperity make sense. It could not have gone otherwise with such a man in the Oval Office.*


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

This isn't church but an Amen is in order here ....JJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I hear ya JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it turns out that the author of the essay, Matt Patterson, is a Conservative.
He was given op-ed space in the _Washington Post_ exactly because he represents a view oppositional to that of the paper.

Oh, well...


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I could go on quite awhile but I think it is beyond argument that we elected the least qualified person to the office of POTUS in our history. While a subject of great disagreement, it can be argued that his performance has been among the worst in the history of this country, befitting the level of experience and wisdom he brought to the office. There is not an isolated area where he has been controversial which otherwise mars a decent record...he has aroused criticism and controversy in nearly all aspects of our public life. If it was just the economy that would be bad enough but manageable, but he is assaulting our liberties across all aspects of life and that is a grave matter. Being poorer is one thing, being less free is another matter altogether. And yet we are on the verge of re-electing him if the polls are right. Shocking to contemplate it, but it is human nature as Edmund Burke understood well:
"The people never give up there liberties but under some delusion."

There is no outbreak of liberal backlash. There is only a slight outbreak of embarrassment among some of those who fell for the grand delusion and yet still wish to live among us and hold their heads even slightly high. But there are many for whom this the promised land. The future of the country rests on who shows up in November.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gentlemen;

This is all part of a well-orchestrated plan which began in the early part of the 20th century and, except for a short recess while we prosecuted WWII, has continued to envelop this nation in its insidiously evil moves away from the design laid out by the Founders. Not that that hadn't already begun, think the mid 1800's, but it picked up in earnest in the early 1900's. Obama is the pretty much the last attempt by my generation to bring this country down. He and his minions is their Trojan horse to rip this country from its foundation. Clinton was thought to be the one with Hillary at his side but that one didn't pan out, having been thwarted in his first term. However, Obama is the near perfect icon for their crusade. And he brings with him that untouchable veneer of his skin.

I could spend pages on this topic because I have lived through the termult of the hot and desperate 60's when our generation was passed the golden key to utopia's door. The writer of the article Steve shared here is pretty much dead on in his assertions. Having traveled with those on the left and been one of them in my youth, I know this to be true. It is easy for me to see how we got here and what the goal really is. So far in our history, the sleeping giant has awakened from time to time to remind those who would take us down that road to the abyss that they had better choose another path. But every time the political pendulum resets itself, it is always a few more degrees to the left. One can blame this on a number of things but it too, was planned. In order for a true reset to take place, something really drastic would have to occur.

The cards have been stacked against the Founders grand design once that generation passed into history. They knew this would happen because they knew that the fire of liberty in the American belly would fade. Every four years we hear politicians trying to convince us that "this is the most important election of our lifetime". Well this year, expect there to be some real truth to this prophesy. This nation is quickly racing to a point where the chance of a course correction is not going to be possible. When this happens, God help us.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

It's all Judge Robert Schnider's fault (with help from Jeri Ryan best known as 7 of 9).

But seriously, BHO is the predictable product of his environment. The real culprit is the invisible hand that moves that particular sock puppet. And then there are those voters, who did not distinguish between fantasy and reality; they chose to hire a chief executive with zero executive training or experience. 

But there is justice. This younger generation, largely responsible for the last election, will get to enjoy the resulting mess for a long time. They may even learn something along the way.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a good opinion piece, but I could not believe that the Washington Post would have run it, so I looked it up and found this.

Matt Peterson « Off My Front Porch-Conservative Ranting


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> It's a good opinion piece, but I could not believe that the Washington Post would have run it, so I looked it up and found this.
> 
> Matt Peterson « Off My Front Porch-Conservative Ranting


Around here, the Washington Post is referred to as the "Washington Compost" or "Pravda on the Potomac". We know the slant that has been the mantra of that "news" organ for many a year.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I am not quite convinced that MR is the "new man" for the job, but, we have to start anew, someplace, sometime.......I never realized that the American public was so gullible, and un- informed...they bought in to it lock, stock, and barrel.......hopefully, and I say hopefully, the voting public will right this wrong, that they have put on themselves, and seek a new direction for this country...I just hope, that we haven't been taken down too far, by the current regime, to come back up for air.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I just couldn't get the Obama campaign in 2008 questioning Palin's qualification for VP, when Obama himself had even less real qualification for the same job and was on the ticket and the head man. Just goes to show how backwards things have gotten.

I mean seriously, he never held a real job, he served one term as a State Senator, didn't finish that before running for the US Senate, served one term in that and didn't finish it before running for president. The only thing that keeps coming to mind is the Manchurian Candidate.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

thndrchiken said:


> I just couldn't get the Obama campaign in 2008 questioning Palin's qualification for VP, when Obama himself had even less real qualification for the same job and was on the ticket and the head man. Just goes to show how backwards things have gotten.
> 
> I mean seriously, he never held a real job, he served one term as a State Senator, didn't finish that before running for the US Senate, served one term in that and didn't finish it before running for president. The only thing that keeps coming to mind is *the Manchurian Candidate*.


Bingo, give that man a cigar.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

berettabone said:


> I am not quite convinced that MR is the "new man" for the job, but, we have to start anew, someplace, sometime.......I never realized that the American public was so gullible, and un- informed...they bought in to it lock, stock, and barrel.......hopefully, and I say hopefully, the voting public will right this wrong, that they have put on themselves, and seek a new direction for this country...I just hope, that we haven't been taken down too far, by the current regime, to come back up for air.


I happen to think MR is fine, but I will allow that many think he is a zero. But that is beside the point, the nation benefits enormously by jettisoning the Lightworker...old fashioned "addition by subtraction"...


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

It's simple. If you punish success and reward failure, guess what you'll get more of.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If the press was loyal to providing the people with as much accurate information as they could find, he would never have been elected. Some have said that a free press was designed to be the fourth branch of government so the people could competently oversee the other three. The peoples eyes and ears have been blinded and deafened. Much must change to truly fix what is wrong.


----------

